# african centipede



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone recognize this one?

Paul


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks like a Tanzanian redhead

Scott


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *Looks like a Tanzanian redhead
> 
> Scott *


Awesome! Thanks, Scott. 
It did come out of Tanzania, however it's young yet, only measuring around a few inches, unless it's mature at this size. 
Any idea if they get any bigger? Thanks for your input!

Paul


----------



## Alonso99 (Jan 2, 2003)

yes it does look like a redhead tanzanian, shouldnt get that big.  Maybe a bit more than 6 inches at the most.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *yes it does look like a redhead tanzanian, shouldnt get that big.  Maybe a bit more than 6 inches at the most. *


Awesome! Thanks, Alonso!

Paul


----------



## invertepet (Jan 3, 2003)

Funny, those look like what we just got in as Texas Tigers:


----------



## xenesthis (Jan 3, 2003)

*ID*

I'm very familar with this centipede. From Tanzania, we have seen the following so far:

Tanz. red-head, Scolopendra cingulata spp.
Tanz. black-head, Scolopendra cingulata spp.
Tanz. tiger (same as red-head), Scolopendra cingulata spp.
Tanz. neon blue-legged, Scolopendra sp. (?)
Tanz. Giant blue-legged (stocky, grows to 8"+), Scolopendra sp. (?)
Red Feather-tail, Alipes sp.
Tanz. neon-blue (different, without the lateral black stripes), Scolopendra sp. (?)
Tanz. blue-ringed, Scolopendra mortisans
----------------

This "Tanz. red-head" is a sub-species or geographical color variant of S. cingulata. 

S. cingulata looks very similar to our S. polymorpha of the American Southwest.

Todd Gearheart
www.tarantulaspiders.com/pages/centipedegallery.htm


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's my Tanzanian redhead.



















As Todd said, they look very much like S. polymorpha.

Scott


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: ID*



> _Originally posted by xenesthis _
> *I'm very familar with this centipede. From Tanzania, we have seen the following so far:
> 
> Tanz. red-head, Scolopendra cingulata spp.
> ...


Todd, 

Awesome info! Thankyou much for that ID! You have a very thorough centipede gallery with great information!!
Right now I have a few feathertails (Alipes sp.) and am wanting to try my hand at breeding these (my one other project being S. subspinipes). 
Do you know if there is any obvious indicator of sex? Or do I do the transferrance game, switching all four around from container to container?
Also, how can you differentiate between S. cingulata and S. polymorpha? Are there any obvious differences? I have this one that I plan on selling/trading but how can one say for sure that this is S. cingulata as opposed to S. polymorpha?

Does anyone know if the bites of the smaller species of centipedes are less painful or serious than with the larger centipedes (by larger I mean over 5 to 6 inches)? 

And one last question: I have a big, fat Malaysian Scolopendra that has burrowed and has not shown itself in weeks. I just figured it was going to molt but it's been a while. How long should I wait before I go digging around to locate him? Thanks much, Todd!

And thanks to anyone else who wants to add in their opinion!\

Man, you all have such nice pics! 
I need to figure out how to use this camera better so I can do these animals some justice! 

Best regards,

Paul


----------

